# Question on curing BBB



## realtorterry (Aug 22, 2012)

So I have done a few BBB using Pop's brine method. I usually hot smoke then slice. This time I thought I would go the whole 10 days & try to cold smoke. My question is, the brine that was an amber color has turned blood red? I have never had this happen before? It seems off to me? Should this be OK? I probably should of injected,but I'm passed that now?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2012)

*This time I thought I would go the whole 10 days & try to cold smoke.      *

Terry, morning....  Are you saying you don't normally cure the recommended time ???  Just curious about that statement...  

And is the butt whole, bone in...

 Dave


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 22, 2012)

Dave, I don't always have the time to go 10 days so sometimes I go 8?  The butt is deboned & cut into more managable chunks


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 22, 2012)

When I do mine, it always seem to be blood red....It seems like the process is drawing out any blood left in the meat......And I do feel that you may not be getting a full cure if you are shorting the curing time....I had that problem....It possible will not hurt you, but it's not very appetizing looking.....Good Luck with it....


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 22, 2012)

According to Pop's guidelines BBB can be 8-10 days. I've done the 8 days a few times with no problems.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2012)

Terry, Splitting the butt at the blade is a great idea..... That reduces the curing time a ton... 8 days is fine on a split butt...  

Well, do the cold smoke thing.....   The color is not a problem....  It is hemoglobin, or something like that....  or other fluids coming out of the meat....  Even if it was blood, no problem.... that is what the salt is for....  

Sorry about the confusion on the curing times...  I just wanted to get it cleared up for any new folks that may be reading this thread.....  didn't want them to think, "arbitrarily cutting the time short"  was OK.......  

Your an "ACES" guy to put up with me....  Thanks.... 

Dave


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry about the confusion in the post there Dave, glad you straightened me out!   I appreciate the response. That's what I also thought, just needed a little confirmation! Don't wanna get anyone sick!!

I will be taking it out & drying it today for the pellicle. Then I am going to hit it hard with all pepper.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in for the Q-views.....   I love bacon.......


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see the Q-View!

Big Lew BBQ


----------

